# Cal South E-mail: "Welcome to the New Cal South!"



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 10, 2022)

*Welcome to the New Cal South!*

_FULLERTON, CA –_ On Tuesday, February 22, 2022, a vote by Affiliate Member League and Club representatives saw the overwhelming approval of recently proposed amendments to Cal South's Bylaws.
By a landslide vote of 240 "for" votes to a mere 7 "against" votes, the amended Bylaws are now official. With their approval, Cal South has essentially been provided with a mandate for continuing and expanding its efforts across all areas in revitalizing the organization.

This will mean a lot of positive changes to the way that Cal South operates, some immediate and some many more months in the making. It will mean increased concentration on customer service and new programs and features that will benefit our Members greatly. It will also mean a lot of hard work on the part of Cal South staffers and its Board to bring all of this change into play.

What do these Bylaws changes mean for our Members? Why were they necessary?

*A VITAL CALL FOR CHANGE*
Governing organizations in any sport are only able to serve their respective memberships well and efficiently when they listen to those members. Any system, no matter how successful, is always in need of improvement. Nothing is perfect. The organizations that are best able to maintain and grow their memberships are those that identify what needs to be improved. They keep their ear carefully to the ground and learn from their members what is or isn't working. Then they figure out how to fix what isn't.

Cal South has been listening.

Over the past nine months, Cal South has committed itself to listening hard to its members to find out what they expect and need from us. By collecting information through concentrated surveys and member communications, we have sought to turn around the registration downturn of the last couple years to bring about a new era of "Excellence in Soccer" in Cal South.

For 48 years now, Cal South has long proven itself as the standard bearer in youth and adult soccer both in Southern California and in the nation. From being at the forefront of coaching and referee education, to the ongoing success of our youth and adult teams on the regional and national stage, to the consistent placement of our Pro+ ODP players on national team pools… the long-running excellence of our many programs cannot be denied.
Recent changes, however, in the Southern California soccer landscape have greatly complicated the situation for our organization. Competitive programs have emerged, many clubs have left for what they presume to be greener fields, and the ongoing societal strains surrounding the pandemic crisis have not helped numbers at all either. On a corporate level, there has long been a logjam between the efforts of the Cal South staff and those of the Board of Directors. The results of all these factors has been an ever-increasing call for change within our organization.

Thanks to Tuesday's vote, that change is now underway…

*RESTRUCTURING THE BOARD*
With the approval vote for the new Bylaws, the immediate result is a restructuring of the Cal South Board of Directors into a smaller 7-person Board. The Nominations and Elections period that began in late December to fill more than a half dozen open Board positions was instantly negated and canceled upon the approval of the amended Bylaws. With the Board size reduced, this means a new 90-day Nominations and Elections must now begin to fill only two open Board positions.
On the new Board, the role of District Commissioner goes away, and old position titles (President, Vice-President of Youth, etc.) will no longer exist. Any Board Members still within their term will fully serve until their term completes in 2023. When the full 7-member Board of Directors meet for the first time following this election period, they will work together to determine who will fill the roles of Chair, Vice-Chair, Secretary, and Treasurer for the year to come.

*WHAT DOES THIS MEAN FOR OUR MEMBERS?*
The streamlining of the Board is not just cosmetic. The purpose of changing the Bylaws was to refocus the attention of the Board to business oversight and "bigger picture" concerns, while leaving the day-to-day operational aspects fully in the hands of the Cal South CEO and his staff.
The new Bylaws are expected to impact Cal South Members most positively in three very important areas: responsiveness, innovation, and grass roots.


> *Responsiveness* will be improved by streamlining or removing things that impede the success of Member businesses and provide for clearer and more specific communications regarding positions and decisions. By retargeting the Board towards oversight, it will allow for CEO/staff changes to Rules and Regulations, Standard Operating Procedures, and Policy Guidelines that make Cal South easier to work with for all Members.
> *Innovation* across Cal South will be encouraged by unleashing the Board from day-to-day activities and commission them with strategy and business development. Operational innovation will be concentrated with CEO/staff and Members working together to identify best practices and game innovations that should be promoted and spread.
> *Grass Roots* activities across Cal South will be encouraged and proliferated by implementing DEI policies that focus on the underserved, the unaffiliated, the poor, and the poorest of the poor. Additionally, empowering the CEO/staff with operational total ownership will provide more intense focus on "game day" issues and improvements that should build more day-to-day success across all of Southern California.


*THE BEST IS YET TO COME…*
Soccer is our passion. We want kids to play it. We want adults to play it. And if you can't play it, we want everyone to be involved in it at some level. We think "the beautiful game" is just that… the most wonderful sport in the world!

And we also want to make it easier for everyone to have access to that sport. Sharper customer service and increased responsiveness are key in both developing greater relationships with our Members and in delivering what they ask of us.

Looking at the broader picture, whether it is creating more recreational opportunities, helping to create playing spaces and leagues in underserved communities, or starting innovative and exciting new competitive circuits like the Pacific Players League, Cal South wants everyone to be able to take part in soccer. And flourish in it.

There is so much yet to do, but we are now enabled to move forward in the strongest way possible. Welcome to the new Cal South!

_To read the original article on our website: *https://calsouth.com/welcome-to-the-new-cal-south/*_


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 10, 2022)

I’ve gotten so many e-mails from Cal South in the last week, when I used to get pretty much none. I don’t even know how my e-Mail is on this

is this part of the new “Cal South” plan, blast us  with e-mails?

Read this , and it’s a lot of words with not a lot of detail. My opinion of course


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 10, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I’ve gotten so many e-mails from Cal South in the last week, when I used to get pretty much none. I don’t even know how my e-Mail is on this
> 
> is this part of the new “Cal South” plan, blast us  with e-mails?
> 
> Read this , and it’s a lot of words with not a lot of detail. My opinion of course


I agree. I have no idea how this changes anything. More clubs are leaving for SoCal because of the lack of competition in CalSouth and it sucks for the ones still there.


----------



## Larzby (Mar 10, 2022)

If you can make some concrete changes to take power away from the big clubs and put it in the hands of the players and families, then you'll be doing something really good!


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2022)

Cal South needs to create regional field managers, a low cost uniforms/supplies manager, coach paying system, tournament manager, online training assistance, additional regional training for top players, college recruiting and professional recruiting assistance for players and business assistance managers for smaller clubs.  This will help smaller clubs retain their identities and compete with big clubs while creating more local pay at cheaper prices.  Different Weekly quality small group private trainings at affordable prices for striking, technical skills, positioning, etc.  CalSouth needs to find out why local clubs are struggling or merging with larger clubs and help them fill that void to keep costs low and more local play for families. 

Create the winter training program for kids that want to play club soccer during high school winter programs.  ODP program should be more localized and regional, with more trainings throughout the year, in order to have more kids involved.  Remove the ECNL/ECRL players from this their programs because those programs have their own selection.  Give opportunities to other kids in smaller clubs and promote these kids.  Keeping the pool as big as possible. 

Essentially, be the SURF SPORTS for all of Southern California non ECNL clubs, but eliminate the club bias.  

TUDELA, SOCAL ELITE, Laguna, FRAM, EMPIRE, RANGERS, FORCE, SURF EAST, SDSC etc - so many talented players and clubs that could have used Cal South's assistance.  When Legends/Surf/Strikers/Pats/Albion/Slammers started all these affiliations, CAL South should started work to protect the small clubs.  Hoping they find a way to do that.  Starbucks is great but local coffee is a necessity.


----------



## Cruzer (Mar 11, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> I agree. I have no idea how this changes anything. More clubs are leaving for SoCal because of the lack of competition in CalSouth and it sucks for the ones still there.


Wud up! If we were in CalSouth and not playing a better pool of teams, I would ask my Club why we are not moving to SoCal where better teams are. That way, our kids can continue to improve and grow. I am sure there is more to it but it should be that easy.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 11, 2022)

Cruzer said:


> Wud up! If we were in CalSouth and not playing a better pool of teams, I would ask my Club why we are not moving to SoCal where better teams are. That way, our kids can continue to improve and grow. I am sure there is more to it but it should be that easy.


I don't want to speak for my kids clubs but I will say that in Ventura County we have one club that is moving only its most competitive teams to SoCal. The rest of the clubs are in CSL. The commitment to have to travel 40+ miles down the 101 for every league game is a lot to ask from families so unless everyone in the area moves leagues I doubt it happens.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2022)

15 or 20 years ago Surf Soccer got into a dispute with CSL about the placement of some of their teams in the CSL Premier bracket.  Surf pulled all their teams back to Presidio, then started a rival league (SCDSL), abandoned Presidio throwing insults as they left, and then begged to bring some teams back.  Now it looks like the formation of another league is killing off Presidio and Cal South.

Surf's arrogance and greed have managed to wreak havoc on Southern California youth soccer.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 11, 2022)

espola said:


> 15 or 20 years ago Surf Soccer got into a dispute with CSL about the placement of some of their teams in the CSSL Premier bracket.  Surf pulled all their teams back to Presidio, then started a rival league (SCDSL), abandoned Presidio throwing insults as they left, and then begged to bring some teams back.  Now it looks like the formation of another league is killing off Presidio and Cal South.
> 
> Surf's arrogance and greed have managed to wreak havoc on Southern California youth soccer.


I'm impressed/disgusted by how Surf bends the rules in their favor on all fronts.

Most people wouldn't think about or consider who their 6yr olds team plays in a tournament. Surf does + brings out every trick possible to give their teams an advantage. This is just a small example of the how the clubs culture functions at all levels.

If you're going to play competitive I guess it makes sense to go all in.


----------



## Larzby (Mar 11, 2022)

If everyone who was disgusted by the existing system demanded a change, it could happen.  But I can't even fathom how that would happen, or what the end result would look like.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2022)

Larzby said:


> If everyone who was disgusted by the existing system demanded a change, it could happen.  But I can't even fathom how that would happen, or what the end result would look like.


Something happened to Cal South around 2005 or so.  Some private disputes led to the reorganization of the PAD Committee, one of the biggest visible results of which was that their actions were no longer public.  Then an executive session (secret - no minutes of what happened except the announced result) of the Cal South BOD decided to violate their own bylaws when the President resigned because his job moved him across the country, choosing one of the District Commissioners rather than the sitting Vice President to complete the term.  Then there was the whole Bob Turner election fiasco.


----------



## LouSag (Mar 11, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I'm impressed/disgusted by how Surf bends the rules in their favor on all fronts.
> 
> Most people wouldn't think about or consider who their 6yr olds team plays in a tournament. Surf does + brings out every trick possible to give their teams an advantage. This is just a small example of the how the clubs culture functions at all levels.
> 
> If you're going to play competitive I guess it makes sense to go all in.


Could you give some examples?  These are generalizations…

Or does coach Mario just train kids to play better than other 6 year olds?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 11, 2022)

LouSag said:


> Could you give some examples?  These are generalizations…
> 
> Or does coach Mario just train kids to play better than other 6 year olds?


Surf Cup arranging brackets so Surf Teams have a strait shot to the finals + aren't facing the most difficult teams early is an example that comes to mind.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 11, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Surf Cup arranging brackets so Surf Teams have a strait shot to the finals + aren't facing the most difficult teams early is an example that comes to mind.


ECNL + postponing early games against difficult opponents to guarantee unbeaten records longer.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 11, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> ECNL + postponing early games against difficult opponents to guarantee unbeaten records longer.


None of this is bad per say. Like I said it's the clubs culture to take advantage of every opportunity possible.


----------



## USC (Apr 12, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> I don't want to speak for my kids clubs but I will say that in Ventura County we have one club that is moving only its most competitive teams to SoCal. The rest of the clubs are in CSL. The commitment to have to travel 40+ miles down the 101 for every league game is a lot to ask from families so unless everyone in the area moves leagues I doubt it happens.


Which club is this?


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2022)

Any updates on Cal South changes?  or are they continuing with rhetoric only?

We get emails from them and see their social media updates but it's all general statements and nothing of service or substance.  Maybe I'm missing out on information on new ways they are helping out the Cal South teams?


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Apr 12, 2022)

USC said:


> Which club is this?


It was La Esperanza but now everyone in VC is moving including my son's club which is Oxnard Wave.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 13, 2022)

The only thing some of the former CSL clubs had going for them was that they were big fish or middle-size fish in a smaller pond, so to speak.  If they are leaving a smaller league for better competition... be careful what you wish for.

I think it realistically is the perception of the leagues for a club's marketing purposes.  At this point, SCDSL/SCL looks like a Toyota Camry and CSL is a Ford Focus.  Nothing spectacular about either of these but its easier to sell the Toyota Camry.


----------



## soccersc (Apr 14, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> It was La Esperanza but now everyone in VC is moving including my son's club which is Oxnard Wave.


CSL is in big big trouble...not sure how they are going to make it with so many leaving


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2022)

soccersc said:


> CSL is in big big trouble...not sure how they are going to make it with so many leaving


CSL has been spiraling downward since Gary Sparks died in 2016.


----------



## crush (Apr 14, 2022)

espola said:


> CSL has been spiraling downward since Gary Sparks died in 2016.


CSL was the top league in Socal.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 14, 2022)

soccersc said:


> CSL is in big big trouble...not sure how they are going to make it with so many leaving


Better if CSL finds a way if for only to keep competition in the market.  Right now, if you don't like your team in either league, you can tell them to kiss off and join the other league.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Apr 15, 2022)

Woodwork said:


> Better if CSL finds a way if for only to keep competition in the market.  Right now, if you don't like your team in either league, you can tell them to kiss off and join the other league.


From north of LA, 9 clubs have switched over to SOCAL and I have heard of 3 more that are finishing up and will be announced soon. The majority of teams from Ventura County and Kern County will now play in SOCAL. The only reason that CSL was a preferred option for teams in this area is that all of the local teams were staying put. The incentive for teams to stay with CSL is gone. What reason is there?


----------



## soccersc (Apr 15, 2022)

Woodwork said:


> Better if CSL finds a way if for only to keep competition in the market.  Right now, if you don't like your team in either league, you can tell them to kiss off and join the other league.


I agree, but clubs are jumping ship really quick...just saw BOCA OC just joined


----------



## timbuck (Apr 15, 2022)

Aside from having a larger group of teams to play against- I don't see any good reason that a club should move to SoCal League.
Decision making is dominated by the mega clubs.  They are understaffed.  They add unnecessary games and travel.
But they have a cool logo and spent a bunch of money on canopies and field signs. So there's that I guess.
Is it less expensive for a club to run in SoCal vs CSL?


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Apr 26, 2022)

Cal South CEO Terry Fisher on the “The Bear and the Ball” Podcast Episode #26 - Cal South 

Found this podcast on Spotify that interviewed the CEO where he goes over the "New" Cal South and his thoughts on the landscape of youth soccer. Here's a recap:

- Starts by talking about "unfortunate" situation where former board president resigns and persuades a large number of Cal South players and families to go to SOCAL.

- CalSouth was founded in 1974 and has spent millions of dollars supporting the development of youth and adult soccer and everytime you look around a see a soccer field it's because CalSouth did it, started it and put the groundwork in to do it.

- Every player in youth soccer in Southern California should be playing with CalSouth and there was no reason to leave except for a few "greedy" club leaders who want to make all of the rules and don't want to follow simple traditions of 47 years. -A lot of clubs left were "bullied" to leave by SOCAL. He reiterates this point at least 3 times during the podcast. Nobody has invested the kind of money that CalSouth has into fields, players, coaching education, keeping you safe and making CalSouth easy to do business with and it's not fair to compare CalSouth to SOCAL.

- CalSouth created some of their problems in that they didn't always listen and were slow to move and didn't react quick enough. 

- SOCAL doesn't have a state association, nobody to call with issues and doesn't have 35 staff members working like Cal South. Additionally, SOCAL doesn't have anyone directing referee development like Juan Guzman or doing coaching development courses like Steve Hoffman. CalSouth is making an investment in referees that is fully funded whereas SOCAL does not. SOCAL complain about referees but they don't pay a dime to help develop referees. The referees they find are outside of "the referee pool." CalSouth has also hired another person Diogo Gama from Sporting Club Portugal who will be oversight and development of modern ideas related to coaching, reorganization of competitions and looking at methodology. He doesn't know if SOCAL has a coaching development guy.

-CalSouth is listening with "bigger ears than dumbo". They removed district commissioners because it was a good governance model where you had a monopoly but not when you have direct competition. Now, they are just board members who will represent everyone and not just their districts. 

-The analysis that CalSouth doesn't have the competition of SOCAL must be made by people who have their heads buried in the ground. CSL is just as good as SOCAL Soccer League. Not including ECNL teams, teams playing in SOCAL leagues are 2nd/3rd/4th teams of clubs. They aren't the top of the wagon and the idea that they are the best competition is "the great lie". 

-SOCAL has made promises and broken promises in regards to: Rescheduling games, nonperformance of referees, no customer service that CalSouth provides. Side-by-side - CalSouth is better in every subject.

-They will have a list on their website comparing CalSouth to SOCAL and CalSouth will win with the value added.

-SOCAL's state cup ends at the state. You have regionals and nationals if you win a cup at CalSouth.

-CalSouth is working on camera systems and live streaming at most of their big playing sites. Coaches and refs can use it for education. Rolling out this summer and will be ready by September 2022.

-Talks about ODP program and how it's changed over the years. Says this program is as big as US Soccer.

That's the meat and potatoes of the 30 minute convo.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> Cal South CEO Terry Fisher on the “The Bear and the Ball” Podcast Episode #26 - Cal South
> 
> Found this podcast on Spotify that interviewed the CEO where he goes over the "New" Cal South and his thoughts on the landscape of youth soccer. Here's a recap:
> 
> ...


A few notes after listening to that:

Cal South's position:  We want our monopoly back!

Eliminating District Commissioners in face of criticism of "not listening" to local clubs is ludicrous.  Open voting for all Director seats is similar to allowing California and New York to vote in every US Senate election.  The new bylaws permit 7 Directors (formerly known as District Commissioners).  There are only 3 listed on the Cal South website.

Customer service -- office staff sometimes gives directions that are later negated by State Cup and/or Cal South BOD.

CS BOD violated its own bylaws at least twice: to place an unelected President in one case in an "Executive Session" (the details of which were never reported to the membership) and in resisting for months the membership election of another President voted in by the membership (another action that was taken in executive session).

There are entire years of BOD meeting minutes missing, and there is currently no one serving in the BOD office of Treasurer.

In short - years of arrogance and secret dealings led to their present situation.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> A few notes after listening to that:
> 
> Cal South's position:  We want our monopoly back!
> 
> ...


And the kids and parents are caught in the middle of the battle.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Apr 26, 2022)

CalSouth is the Blockbuster of Southern California soccer. “Willing” to adapt and take feedback now that it’s too late. Every real criticism that they have of SoCal is something that can be changed in a short amount of time. They think since they laid the groundwork that there should be loyalty to them which is Laughable.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 26, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Aside from having a larger group of teams to play against- I don't see any good reason that a club should move to SoCal League.
> Decision making is dominated by the mega clubs.  They are understaffed.  They add unnecessary games and travel.
> But they have a cool logo and spent a bunch of money on canopies and field signs. So there's that I guess.
> Is it less expensive for a club to run in SoCal vs CSL?


I disagree. As a parent I want  league consolidation so I don’t need to travel far away for fligjt 3 and 2 games.  When my daughter was 7 we had to go from north oc to San Diego and also to Temecula  for flight 3 games.   Meanwhile CSL had 5 clubs within a 5 mile radius from my house.   Consolidation makes sense.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 27, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> Cal South CEO Terry Fisher on the “The Bear and the Ball” Podcast Episode #26 - Cal South
> 
> -The analysis that CalSouth doesn't have the competition of SOCAL must be made by people who have their heads buried in the ground. CSL is just as good as SOCAL Soccer League. Not including ECNL teams, teams playing in SOCAL leagues are 2nd/3rd/4th teams of clubs. They aren't the top of the wagon and the idea that they are the best competition is "the great lie".


Out of the 33 G05 teams in the NPL/Discovery bracket, only 2 have their "top" team in GA (LA Surf, West Coast and City SC) and 8 in ECNL (CDA Slammers, Blues, and Rebels have 2 teams each in NPL along with Beach and LAFC SCV [not including LAFC White since they are in Pasadena and not in the Santa Clarita Valley]) And I use the term "top team" loosely since some of them isn't that good in ECNL or GA.
Tudela, LASC, and Sporting San Diego are definitely the club's top teams as they have no ECNL or GA at all and they all finished the season with great records. There are 5 Legends teams but none are from the original Legends club, and the Temecula Valley Legends Elite team is a tough top team. And LAFC White which is nowhere near the ECNL club area.


----------



## N00B (Apr 27, 2022)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> Cal South CEO Terry Fisher on the “The Bear and the Ball” Podcast Episode #26 - Cal South
> 
> Found this podcast on Spotify that interviewed the CEO where he goes over the "New" Cal South and his thoughts on the landscape of youth soccer. Here's a recap:
> 
> ...


They should have mentioned that one governing body didn’t open as soon as the other during COVID.  I’d wager that’s near the top of the reasons for the early club defection to SoCal… return to play.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 28, 2022)

ECNL was huge for US Soccer to get a jump for the SoCal league.  These were the mega clubs and they had every secondary team switch to SoCal.   CalSouth has always been associated with USYS, which is still big in other states, but not so much in California.   One interesting fact is GA has an agreement now with USYS with GA being the premier league for USYS.   If CalSouth wants to rebound, they need to boost GA to some existing CSL clubs as well as work on getting secondary teams from existing GA clubs back to CalSouth.  

It is possible that if CalSouth ups their game, giving more benefits, gets GA clubs, that we could see growth there again, which might force US Soccer to up their game as well.   All of this would be great for youth players.  Good fair competition that gives more value to players and parents is good for California soccer.


----------



## Emma (Apr 28, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> ECNL was huge for US Soccer to get a jump for the SoCal league.  These were the mega clubs and they had every secondary team switch to SoCal.   CalSouth has always been associated with USYS, which is still big in other states, but not so much in California.   One interesting fact is GA has an agreement now with USYS with GA being the premier league for USYS.   If CalSouth wants to rebound, they need to boost GA to some existing CSL clubs as well as work on getting secondary teams from existing GA clubs back to CalSouth.
> 
> It is possible that if CalSouth ups their game, giving more benefits, gets GA clubs, that we could see growth there again, which might force US Soccer to up their game as well.   All of this would be great for youth players.  Good fair competition that gives more value to players and parents is good for California soccer.


I believe USYS was upset at GA for not joining ELITE 64 and is no longer supporting them.  I don't see how that helped them, creating more enemies instead of working with them.  They should have have worked with GA and MLS Next to create a competitive platform.  If MLS Next Clubs moved to Calsouth, that's a huge group of teams because boys have more teams.  Then work with supporting small clubs to help them survive as long as they continue to stay Calsouth/USYS.   However, CalSouth and USYS are letting their emotions guide them rather than solutions.  Too bad because good competition creates better opportunities for the kids.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 28, 2022)

Emma said:


> I believe USYS was upset at GA for not joining ELITE 64 and is no longer supporting them.  I don't see how that helped them, creating more enemies instead of working with them.  They should have have worked with GA and MLS Next to create a competitive platform.  If MLS Next Clubs moved to Calsouth, that's a huge group of teams because boys have more teams.  Then work with supporting small clubs to help them survive as long as they continue to stay Calsouth/USYS.   However, CalSouth and USYS are letting their emotions guide them rather than solutions.  Too bad because good competition creates better opportunities for the kids.


It's also creating a huge division among the second level talent outside of the MLS Next, rather than aggregating it to promote strong competition.  On the boys end ENCL boys, EA, the new Elite 64, Coast Premiere/Gold, SoCal NPL.  You have these weird situations as a result where a handful of teams in each of these (such as from Anaheim PDA or Socal Elite in my son's age group) can stomp over the second level competition in any of these, and can even give the MLS Next teams a run for their money.


----------



## Emma (Apr 28, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> It's also creating a huge division among the second level talent outside of the MLS Next, rather than aggregating it to promote strong competition.  On the boys end ENCL boys, EA, the new Elite 64, Coast Premiere/Gold, SoCal NPL.  You have these weird situations as a result where a handful of teams in each of these (such as from Anaheim PDA or Socal Elite in my son's age group) can stomp over the second level competition in any of these, and can even give the MLS Next teams a run for their money.


SoCal Elite will be playing EA next season.  They deserve it.  Great coach and great players.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 28, 2022)

Welcome to New Cal South
We got fun and games
We got everything you want, honey, we know the names
We are the people that can find whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey, we got your disease


----------

